# ANU Australia



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

HI All,need to know about ANU in Australia.How can an A-level student get admission there?,is it a well reputed med school?do they give scholar ships to international students. How to apply from Pakistan?plus any one has idea about carrabian med schools?Thanks in advance.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

No one to help??


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

HELLOOOO??


----------

